# Furbabies



## hey jude (Jul 26, 2007)

I posted in January after I put my beloved poodle of 17 years to 'sleep'. It was very hard for me - and still is..... 

I never thought I would EVER get another dog again. 17 years is a long time.....but......I am adopting a rescue from Furbabies. My little 5 lb toy poodle will arrive at 10 pm. on Sunday night. He is coming up from Georgia. I hope I am doing the right thing...I think so..... but being tied down to a dog for 17 years and finally having a little freedom was welcoming...but.....coming home to an empty house is no fun. I feel like I am having a 'C-Section" on Sunday!.....haha - and deliverying a little boy! I'll keep you all posted. 

Thanks again to all of you who responded to me when I put my little Cappy down in Janaury.....your kind words will never be forgotten....you guys are the best 
xoxoox
Judy


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

How do you plan on containing your excitement? Sunday is a long way off. Congrats, and I hope your new dog brings you a new joy to cherish.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

hey jude:

Ohhh, is your new little boy coming up on a rescue transport?
Was he pulled from a shelter down there, (I assume)?

Post photos of him when you get him and I hope that all goes well!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's wishing you and your new little buddy all the best!

I always say that when it is time for one of my dogs to move on (usually my having to admit it's time to euthanize them due to quality of life issues) that they are telling me another dog is out there somewhere that needs ME desperately. Now you have taken your time to grieve, and then your new buddy called your name. Thanks for answering the call. Your new little guy is going to have a great life now!


----------



## hey jude (Jul 26, 2007)

yes - the transport is starting tomorrow morning at 7:30 a.m. - I can't wait! Rescueing is the only way. I was told by the coordinator that they found a wee one frozen to a picnic table - it breaks my heart to even type that,...but he was rescued and hopefully to a forever home.

have a lovely night...


----------

